# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN SPS-575 – доступная деревянная акустика 2.0

## Labs

Недавно компания *SVEN* выпустила акустическую систему *2.0* в деревянном корпусе – *SPS-575*. Цена модели не ударит по карману – практичная и качественная акустика станет удачной покупкой для дома или хорошим праздничным сюрпризом для друзей и близких.

Двухполосная акустическая система* 2.0 SVEN SPS-575* выполнена в классическом дизайне. Благодаря встроенному ВЧ-излучателю новинка детально и реалистично воспроизводит высокие частоты. Корпус модели выполнен из дерева, что также положительно сказывается на качестве звучания. Сбоку на правой колонке расположен удобный регулятор громкости. Модель подключается к ПК и ноутбуку через USB-порт и может питаться от сети через 5V DC-адаптер.

*SPS-575* – недорогое и добротное решение для дома и офиса. Новинка хорошо справляется с воспроизведением музыки, озвучиванием видео и игр.

Акустическая система *2.0 SVEN SPS-575* уже доступна в розничной продаже.

Особенности:ВЧ-излучатель для детального воспроизведения высоких частотРегулировка уровня громкостиПитание через USB-порт ПК, ноутбука или адаптер 5V DCМатериал корпуса колонок – дерево (MDF)

----------

